
'Game of Thrones' Writer George R.R. Martin Reveals He Uses Ancient Computer - antimora
http://www.etonline.com/tv/146496_game_of_thrones_writer_george_rr_martin_reveals_he_uses_ancient_computer/
======
tmikaeld
Aah, Wordstar, the worlds first WYSIWYG and doing it properly at that! Oh the
memories...

------
bicolao
The question is how he hands his draft to his editor. Floppy disks still
exist?

------
DrScump
The tricky part is getting the runes keyboard repaired.

